# William McIlwaine



## sandra mcilwaine (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

Wullie was my uncle, I unfortunately never met him as he drowned whilst serving on the M.V. Marsland in 1957 off the coast of Ghana.

I'm trying to find anyone who knew Wullie for my Dad, Sandy McIlwaine.

Hope you can help, my Dad is getting to a time of life when he's going over his own life and things that have happened. My Dad was also in the Merchant Navy from 1950's to 1970's with a few breaks.

I stumbled on this site and am so glad I did - I'm getting loads of great information for my Dad, including photo's of a couple of the ships he was on - The Empire gaelic and the Lundy Shore - which he was working on when a swedish ship got into trouble and the crew of the Lundy Shore helped rescue the crew - are there any crew members out there who were also on the Lundy Shore at that time?

best Wishes to all, Sandra


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Sandra,

On behalf of the SN Moderating Team, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey!
You will thoroughly enjoy your time on SN and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership. (Thumb)*


----------



## sandra mcilwaine (Apr 25, 2012)

*Thank you!*

What a lovely welcome! Thankyou, this site is a credit to all of you xx


----------

